# Receiver lose contact with each other WH ?



## rayxxxle (Mar 28, 2007)

I have the receivers listed in my Sig., hooked up "Unsupported" Whole Home. My problem is that the receivers periodically lose contact with each other. I have checked all cables and connectors as well as moved the DECAs around, and it makes no difference. IPs are set outside the DHCP range. Entire system is hardwired, and when connected, it all works well. However, sometimes in the middle of watching a show in the Den recorded on the receiver in the BR, or vice versa, a box will jump up saying the receiver has disconnected from the network. Sometimes it will connect back in a couple of minutes, sometimes it will take 5 or 10 minutes, and at times I have had to go through the network connection setup for it to work again. Also happens at times when watching a recorded show from the non DVR receiver.
Don't know what else to try.
Any ideas are appreciated.
Errol


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Can you provide more details about your networking? You say you've "moved the DECAs around", but you also say "entire system is hardwired". Are you using DECA coax, ethernet, or both? Any wireless network links in your network?


----------



## rayxxxle (Mar 28, 2007)

Here is a link to a diagram of what I have hooked up. By "hardwired, I meant no wireless, or network using AC plugs etc.

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/PPB-c-_lErSzHCjcrFuDuDRgOZw4JhioWXAWLtS2npg?feat=directlink

Thanks,
Errol


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Couple things I can think of...

Is your 4-way splitter a green label? Is the unused port of the splitter terminated?

Also, I had a bit of trouble in the past with the c.link light on my DECA's turning orange instead of green. It turned out to be bad cable terminations. I put new fittings on the ends and all was well.


----------



## rayxxxle (Mar 28, 2007)

Go Beavs,

Yes to both questions, Green Label, and terminated. What is weird, is that it is random. Sometimes the BR DVR loses contact with the network, and sometimes it is the DVR in the Den. I have replaced the splitter, switched the Decas around, and even replaced the connector ends on the cables to both receivers, and it still does it. I will try to pay attention to the light color on the DECAs the next time it does it.

Thanks,
Errol


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

rayxxxle said:


> Go Beavs,
> 
> Yes to both questions, Green Label, and terminated. What is weird, is that it is random. Sometimes the BR DVR loses contact with the network, and sometimes it is the DVR in the Den. I have replaced the splitter, switched the Decas around, and even replaced the connector ends on the cables to both receivers, and it still does it. *I will try to pay attention to the light color on the DECAs the next time it does it.*
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's a good check to see if you are somehow losing the DECA connection. Also, check the cable going to your BB DECA.

Have you tried pulling the plug on your receivers for a couple minutes to see if that helps?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

If the DECA cLink LEDs are green, I'd tend to think this isn't a DECA/receiver problem.
"Most of the time", this is router related. Rebooting it may help or updating the firmware can.
One way to get an idea if this is router related would be to put the connection between the BB DECA and router and then reboot the receivers [reconfigure their networking] so they're running their internal IP & subnet.
Run it this way [without internet] and see if they still lose contact.
If they don't, then it's the router, and if they do still, then you'll need to look further at the receivers/DECAs.


----------



## rayxxxle (Mar 28, 2007)

VOS,

You said--One way to get an idea if this is router related would be to put the connection between the BB DECA and router and then reboot the receivers [reconfigure their networking] so they're running their internal IP & subnet.

Did you mean pull the connection instead of put? in other words, take the BB DECA out of the equation.

Also, I am using a switch instead of a router. Could that make a difference?

Thanks,
Errol


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rayxxxle said:


> VOS,
> 
> You said--One way to get an idea if this is router related would be to put the connection between the BB DECA and router and then reboot the receivers [reconfigure their networking] so they're running their internal IP & subnet.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that was a typo.
I'm puzzled by your "I am using a switch instead of a router".
What do you mean?
Are you using a switch to connect to the router or are you not using an internet connection at all?


----------



## rayxxxle (Mar 28, 2007)

VOS 

Connection is from cable modem to Linksys 4 port router then Cat5e to 4 port switch that feeds the whole home setup.

Sorry for the confusion.

but are you saying the switch could be the problem, or the router itself?

Thanks


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rayxxxle said:


> VOS
> 
> Connection is from cable modem to Linksys 4 port router then Cat5e to 4 port switch that feeds the whole home setup.
> 
> ...


While the router or the switch "might be" the cause, it's seems more often the router and/or its firmware simply doesn't "play nice" with the DECA cloud.
Pull the cable from the switch to router, then reboot the receivers so they shift to their internal 169.xxx..xxx.xxx & 255.255.0.0 IP & subnet.
The point of this is to see if the receivers "play nice" by themselves or not. If they do, then you know it isn't them, but if they don't, then there isn't a point of blaming the router.
If you read all the threads about "this problem", you'll see it either comes from an issue with: a receiver, a problem with a router, or a switch [went used].


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

VOS:

If the OP's receivers are set to static addresses, won't they retain those during a reboot? The OP should reset his network settings in order to use the default addressing, right?

I've never tested static addresses as DHCP has always worked fine for me, so I'm a bit curious...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Go Beavs said:


> VOS:
> 
> If the OP's receivers are set to static addresses, won't they retain those during a reboot? The OP should reset his network settings in order to use the default addressing, right?
> 
> I've never tested static addresses as DHCP has always worked fine for me, so I'm a bit curious...


Once you've gone into advanced network settings, each receiver may need to have the networking reset to defaults, before proceeding.


----------



## rayxxxle (Mar 28, 2007)

I just updated the firmware on my Router, I will try this for a day or so, and if it still gives me a problem, I will try the default IPs to try to rule out the router or switch.

Again, Thanks for all your help.

Errol


----------



## rayxxxle (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for everyones help on this problem. I disconnected from the switch, and set the IPs back to the default ones like VOS suggested, went for 4 days without losing connection. Replaced the switch with a Netgear Gigabit switch, reset IP's to above the dhcp range, and so far have not lost a connection from any dvr while watching a show on a different receiver.

Just wanted to update to let everyone know what fixed my problem.

Errol


----------

